# 12v VRT 20psi, just toasted a XTD 6puck sprung clutch disk.... what now?



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

12v VRT 20psi, just toasted a XTD 6puck sprung clutch disk.... what now?

laying on it quite a bit the other day, and now she slips like crazy, pulled the starter to check the pressure plate and to check for oil etc.

found nothing out of the ordinary, and the pressure plate is tight and seems ok.
so im gonna guess the clutch disk is shot.

it lasted about a year on 15psi, but couldnt take it anymore once i recently turned things up.


its an XTD 6-puck sprung disk, using a 10lbs aluminium flywheel and a HD pressure plate.


the flywheel and P/P seem fine but the disk is toast.


i didnt mind the feel of this one at all, a bit harsh but i really liked how it launched off the line, nice and rough, but very quick.

im debating buying the SPEC or ACT 6puck UNSPRUNG or a 4 puck sprung, cars is most likely pushing around 400whp at the 20psi. which obviously this disk couldnt hold for long.


what is my best option to hold this much ?

i dont care how rough or chattery it is, i just want it to hold 100% of the power.


whats everyone think?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

this is what im leaning towards.

either sprung or unsprung


http://www.jdmhub.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=6005&path=2_772_785_786_1824


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

My friends have had good luck with ACT, get a sprung disk though, no need for unsprung. I personally run a spec stage 3 but I wouldn't recommend any of their single disk clutches.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

southbend full face.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

TBT-Syncro said:


> southbend full face.


This, or Clutchnet 6 puck with red pressure plate


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

im already running the Spec HD pressure plate and it seems to hold nice.

now its just a debate on which disk as i plan on only replacing the disk.

thats is exactly what im running but its this XTD ebay brand.\


would this be the clutchnet to go with?

http://www.clutchnet.com/product.php?productid=21953&cat=502&page=1

and how come i roasted a sprung 6puck so fast??


----------



## danz44 (May 14, 2010)

you roasted it because its a cheap Chinese piece of **** clutch.


get something reputable.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

it lasted 10 000km on 1 bar, and felt great the whole time.


considering its a 60$ clutch disk 


ill go for something better this time around now that i plan on running 20psi.


i just want to know whats really going to hold more power,

6-puck sprung or 4puck sprung.?


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

TBT-Syncro said:


> southbend full face.


mine welded to the flywheel


















i got 2 bad PPs from ACT do to bad metal used in that production run

but after it has held 17psi DD duties and a few 20+ psi pulls


also ACT had great service - just a pain pulling the vr trans

id go with ACT again because the 6 puck sprung setup was far better than the Southbend that was on it

just my .02


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I'm running a 7 or 9lb eurospec flywheel with clutchnet 2x red w/ 6 puck sprung. I really enjoy driving it and the clutchnet held up fine under 20+psi through my 60-1. i would definatly get a sprung disc if you plan on driving it often but thats just me
it slips realllll nice on the line too

edit:
a buddy of mine has the fx500 4 puck un-sprung clutch in his almost stock na vr and man that thing is a chore to drive. bucks like crazy but grabs like a mofo, almost no smooth engagement possible lol


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

CorvetteKillerVr6 said:


> would this be the clutchnet to go with?
> 
> http://www.clutchnet.com/product.php?productid=21953&cat=502&page=1


That clutch has been pretty reliable in my experience (~25-28 psi)... has not blown up yet. They have some pretty good full-face disks (what they refer to as "composite") also that hold up to large psi numbers.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

TBT-Syncro said:


> southbend full face.


This. Stage 4+ is what I run. Engagement is much smoother then with a 4/6 puck, and it holds 20# all day long.

Mike


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey bud,
I love my ACT 6 puck sprung clutch kit. Not too aggressive, great street manners, very quick between shifts, plus they are awesome people to deal with.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

ACT 6 puck unsprung. Don't like sprung clutches. Springs might fail and the chatter. Held fine to 480+wtq


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

FaelinGL said:


> This. Stage 4+ is what I run. Engagement is much smoother then with a 4/6 puck, and it holds 20# all day long.
> 
> Mike


x2...

on my 2001 vrt 60-1 rotomaster at 20 psi


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

TBT-Syncro said:


> southbend full face.


South Bend Here Trouble Free!!!


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

"I spoke with an old drag racer on the subject after experiencing a rash of transmission failures with a solid hub clutch, and he pointed out that in the 60's, they used to twist the input shafts of their T10s until they switched from solid hubs to sprung hubs. The springs offer just enough give to reduce the initial shock to the system on launching and during (clutchless) shifts."

"I.E. un-sprung clutch's are far more likely to contribute to expensive repair bills than standard sprung ones."

"un-sprung clutch's work better with drag slicks. They launch more consistently. They do however also deliver 100% of the engines torque and vibrations immediately upon engagement."

source: http://www.irday.com/html/Transmission Driveline Hybrid Drive engineering/20080412/7691.html


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

clutchnet red pressure plate and sprung 6 puck


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

acee_dub said:


> "I spoke with an old drag racer on the subject after experiencing a rash of transmission failures with a solid hub clutch, and he pointed out that in the 60's, they used to twist the input shafts of their T10s until they switched from solid hubs to sprung hubs. The springs offer just enough give to reduce the initial shock to the system on launching and during (clutchless) shifts."
> 
> "I.E. un-sprung clutch's are far more likely to contribute to expensive repair bills than standard sprung ones."
> 
> ...


This is all correct but I will add that you can see input shaft failures on street cars when your car hits a bump or sharp decline in the roadway on decel. Unsprung clutch disc's can and will strip or break the input shaft if enough of a decel load is put on them.


----------



## danz44 (May 14, 2010)

acee_dub said:


> "I spoke with an old drag racer on the subject after experiencing a rash of transmission failures with a solid hub clutch, and he pointed out that in the 60's, they used to twist the input shafts of their T10s until they switched from solid hubs to sprung hubs. The springs offer just enough give to reduce the initial shock to the system on launching and during (clutchless) shifts."
> 
> "I.E. un-sprung clutch's are far more likely to contribute to expensive repair bills than standard sprung ones."
> 
> ...




this is easily resolved by preloading the drive train. 

when you make enough power... the springs just become the weakest link, and shoot out of the hub... ask how i know. hehe


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

id just like amend that my 4th ACT pressure plate is now ****ed

will be switching brands for good - had good luck with ACT on previous cars but for some reason their VR PPs suck


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

MrMoon said:


> clutchnet red pressure plate and sprung 6 puck


X2.

I run the yellow PP instead and it's fine as well for ~400whp/400wtq. Drag raced/slipped hard and no issues. After it's broke in it's streetable as well. Not OE soft, but not bad either.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

could i throw u off? i have a competition clutch stage 5 and it's the bomb. kinetics sells them and all of the reviews on the net are great. i have 2,000 miles on it but she is holding the titties man. im at 12 psi though i just have to get the nuts to turn it up to 21


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

16V VW said:


> could i throw u off? i have a competition clutch stage 5 and it's the bomb. kinetics sells them and all of the reviews on the net are great. i have 2,000 miles on it but she is holding the titties man. im at 12 psi though i just have to get the nuts to turn it up to 21


My Competition Clutch wore out in under 5000miles, and ate a flywheel in the process. Needless to say, there will never be another one on any car i own.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

uth ohh i hope this isn't my case, maybe i shouldnt turn it upto 21 psi. i have a fidanza flywheel too 5.5 lb

chatter chatter, on off, chatter chatter, on on off off on off, chatter


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

I used a SPEC PP and Disc. After 400 miles the sprung stage 2+ disc was coming apart. They wouldnt warranty it either as they said I improperly broke it in. (considering I still was breaking it in even, lol) 
Also one of my forks on my PP was bent all to **** and another was cracked after 400 miles. Never again with SPEC. 

I then went with an ACT disc and PP and loved it! I would recommend a ACT 4 puck sprung or ACT 6 Puck unsprung. :thumbup:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

what about the clutchmasters fx400? I've heard nothing but good stuff about it, and it's what i'm planning on going with as soon as i muster up the coin to spend on a clutch/flywheel for my VRT :beer:

I know my local buddy is running one on his 24v already, and he's putting down 460whp at the moment...He's had it for what i want to say is a year now, and he loves it...Pedal feel is awesome from what i felt in his car, and he said chatter isn't very bad.

I talked to the guys at Waterfest, and they gave me coupon code that takes 20% off list (probably just a wholesale price) and free shipping if i order in the next 3 months.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> what about the clutchmasters fx400? I've heard nothing but good stuff about it, and it's what i'm planning on going with as soon as i muster up the coin to spend on a clutch/flywheel for my VRT :beer:
> 
> I know my local buddy is running one on his 24v already, and he's putting down 460whp at the moment...He's had it for what i want to say is a year now, and he loves it...Pedal feel is awesome from what i felt in his car, and he said chatter isn't very bad.
> 
> I talked to the guys at Waterfest, and they gave me coupon code that takes 20% off list (probably just a wholesale price) and free shipping if i order in the next 3 months.


I have a buddy running a Clutchmasters clutch in his turbo MINI and its been replaced twice in 5k miles. Needless to say I will never recommend the Clutchmasters kit to anyone.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

KubotaPowered said:


> This, or Clutchnet 6 puck with red pressure plate



X 3


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

kubotapowered said:


> this, or clutchnet 6 puck with red pressure plate


...clutchnet ftmfw...


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Boost112 said:


> ...clutchnet ftmfw...


i hope so - they are sending one next day air to me now


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

KubotaPowered said:


> This, or Clutchnet 6 puck with red pressure plate


 Ditto here. Almost two years now at around 400whp for year one and 400whp+ during year two. Mind you I shift sloooow to hold the tranny together.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

KubotaPowered said:


> I have a buddy running a Clutchmasters clutch in his turbo MINI and its been replaced twice in 5k miles. Needless to say I will never recommend the Clutchmasters kit to anyone.


 interesting...i may have to reconsider CM then for my car, i was thinking possibly a clutchnet stage 3 setup with a 16lb steel FW in my 24v Turbo


----------

